
Yahoo Newsroom app - hrshtr
http://mashable.com/2016/10/04/yahoo-newsroom-app/#Caf6A9gaRqqq
======
nikolay
This is the last time I go to Mashable! They are an SEO farm, not a news site!
They never publish an outbound link being so afraid not to lose any SEO juice,
but by doing so, they actually make people stay away from them! So, here are
the app links for your convenience:

Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yahoo.mobi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yahoo.mobile.client.android.yahoo)

App Store: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/yahoo-newsroom-news-
finance/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/yahoo-newsroom-news-
finance/id304158842)

